# 81-82 rwd brougham interiors



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the front half of my hearse is stock 92 brougham interior i'm lookin for ideas. right now it has snow leapord on the dash and pillars but i dunno if i like it through. post some shit up so i can steel the ideas :biggrin:
*and i fucked the topic up it's suppose to be 81-92 interiors i'm a dumbass* :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

why won't no one help me


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

why dont you just go with stock?? uffin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i dunno seems to plain to me. i have a hearse on bags with 4 15's in the back on 14" knockoffs. i need to do somethin to the front to go with the flow i guess


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok lets make things a little easiar. my car has i think 8 way power seats you control from the door. what other years will be a direct bolt in?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

most people are tryin to PUT caddy pillows in their car, and you're tryin to take them out... thats why you not getting any help.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whats a caddy pillow that pillow on top of the seat? and i wanna put diff cady seats in kinda thats why i asked what would fit. i had expando foam on my shirt and it got into the fabric of my seats and i can't get it out. hence why i asked what seats will fit


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 28 2006, 10:04 PM~5686352
> *whats a caddy pillow that pillow on top of the seat? and i wanna put diff cady seats in kinda thats why i asked what would fit. i had expando foam on my shirt and it got into the fabric of my seats and i can't get it out. hence why i asked what seats will fit
> *


pillow top seats are the caddy seats with all the buttons on the top and are leather. not sure what year fits what. but i am looking for a set for my new ride .

i am the proud new owner of a 81 hearse .i bought it from hearse driver about 3 weeks back ,i am loving this coach .
i bought it to make a limo out of the back for my kids grad in 2 years.

i am still working out some of the small things that are not working right now like the ac first ,



i will post pics of the progress.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

if you want some hearse limo pics let me know i have some pics of some that are done up really nice


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i want some of those pics!!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

pm me the emails and i'll send them


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 2 2006, 12:11 PM~5703339
> *if you want some hearse limo pics let me know i have some pics of some that are done up really nice
> *


send me some of your limo pics might give me some ideas


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

send me a email


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

well if you dont like your pillow top seats ill trade you my stock non pillow top seats


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

my seats aren't pillow top why does everyone keep asuming they are?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mine arnt pillow top either . just regular seats ...










and no seats in the rear.....


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i have the same color and everything up front only i have the 90's vents and my armrest opens up. i hate my rear it's ugly no ortiments just 2 lights in the ceiling. so i put in a sub box from the back door to where the fender well walls stop.


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

thats the same as mine .my seats are a bit ruff .
i am looking for some pillow tops .


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

my car all so has a full grey leather roof front to back  

hey check out these key blanks .i email them about keys for my hearse.
i asked about the huge skull key ,they have them to fit my car 
19.95+4.05 shipping.
i am thinking about getting one for fun :biggrin: 
http://www.sebastiansilversmiths.com/gallery.html


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

hey i got the skull key from those guys ,
don't buy one they don't know how to put the key blank in right .
they sent me a skull with the key up side down and not even sticking out far enough for the key to go in to the ignition.
they are sending me another one but they didn't put the key in the way that i thought it should be .

we will see when i get it if it works or not .

i bought 6 skull key chains from eBay for less than i paid them for one they screwed up .
i am going to make my own skull keys the right way .


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

i like it  what does the back of the car look like


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres a pic of the back seat out of the car. Hope it helps!


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

i like the seats ,so did you limo out the back of your car ,how many people does it seat in the back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 29 2006, 03:36 PM~5864829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you wanna sell that interior


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 29 2006, 09:56 PM~5866818
> *you wanna sell that interior
> *


HOW MUCH WE TALKIN?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 30 2006, 01:30 AM~5867204
> *HOW MUCH WE TALKIN?
> *


well iam a broke ass white boy so how about the broke ass white boy hook up :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 30 2006, 12:10 AM~5867356
> *well iam a broke ass white boy so how about the broke ass white boy hook up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 30 2006, 10:36 AM~5868066
> *:uh:
> *


throw me a price !


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

2 bucks and 3 bigmacs shipped!


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

i through in a large fires and a coke  
but you will have to heat them up i am shipping from canada :roflmao:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

hmmmm does it come with the microwave? :scrutinize:


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

i will send the microwave but i have to charge for shipping LOL :biggrin:


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/jaapzuki/hearse%20pics/2006_0730Image0009.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

was at a car show on the week end and seen this car there .
nice car but i don't like the donk look 
20'' wheels on it


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/jaapzuki/hearse%20pics/2006_0730Image0012.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/jaapzuki/hearse%20pics/2006_0730Image0007.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/jaapzuki/hearse%20pics/2006_0730Image0020.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

at this car show they blocked the road from one main road to the other main road , and had all the cars parked in the middle of the road on a angle . i got there late about an hour before the show was to end , not thinking about that i was checking out this hearse , all the cars in the show started to leave . i am like holy shit my car is still sitting in the middle of the road , so i run the block back to my car canned sitting in the middle of road with the cops directing cars around it .
they were starting to panic thinking this car is sitting to low for a tow truck to pick up LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was laughing my nuts off driving home


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i like it dunno about all the graphics though. i'm probably gonna do 20's on mine when i get the money


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

your right tim about the paint job to busy for me to .
20'' with air would be ok .other wise it sits to high for me . almost like a donk .
i just ordered my wires today.black dish and spokes with chrome tips and spinner .


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

mine use to have black 20's when the guy before me had it. i got a pic of it i'll try to find it and post it


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

found it :0


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

now i seen it all anyone put 22's on a hearse yet?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya but i don't have the pic it had 20's on the front 22's on the back


----------



## low92vic (Mar 5, 2006)

those 20'' in black look sweet ,i can't wait to get my wheels.
i keep looking at my drag bars 1 inch from the ground when i am canned.
with the 14'' they will be dragging


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

aak , im not feelin the 20's


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

well with 14's i have to have atleast 100 psi or i can't drive cuz i hit my crossmember on EVERYTHING. plus i can be all ghetto and put spinners on  i seen black rims with chrome bolt on spinners that had a black baseplate when he stopped it was bad ass it looked like he was floating cuz you couldn't see the rim since it was black


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 4 2006, 03:52 PM~5904487
> *well with 14's i have to have atleast 100 psi or i can't drive cuz i hit my crossmember on EVERYTHING. plus i can be all ghetto and put spinners on  i seen black rims with chrome bolt on spinners that had a black baseplate when he stopped it was bad ass it looked like he was floating cuz you couldn't see the rim since it was black
> *


i feel ya i bump on everything..... gotta get some new rubber though , the tread is seperating from the high pressure....


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i only ran mine at 50 but i was runnin 185/75s . but at like 120 i have a camber at it eats the tires at makes it wear funny on the outside wall/tread so i blew a tire and crushed one of my rims :angry:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

what door panels could i through in my caddy and what seats. i want buckets :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

also can i switch the way the seat belt is on the door? i liked it when it was on the pillor. HELP ME PEOPLE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 6 2006, 09:29 PM~5915162
> *what door panels could i through in my caddy and what seats. i want buckets :0
> *


4 door fleetwood


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i cant you anything out of a different car?not cadillac


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got me there....... lesabre maybe?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

what about redoing the seatbelts like they were in the 80's fleetwoods? any info there?


----------

